# Belgium Collection ... Crazy i'm



## Djjayf (Sep 9, 2008)

Hello, I wanted to show you that not only the English are crazy

Compulsive buyer, I am building a collection of products in all genres ...

Just have to work









































































And many others ...


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice LARGE Collection there

What's in the SV tubs in this shot?


----------



## Djjayf (Sep 9, 2008)

Just Warm Onyx :tumbleweed:


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Wow thats a collection and a half! Those cloths look great! Loving the edging on them. Do you buy your stuff from the UK or can you buy it out there?


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

:doublesho nice collection


----------



## Djjayf (Sep 9, 2008)

I buy my products in UK or USA ...

So i'm poor now :lol:


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

wow i think you have a shampoo fetish lol nice collection 

whats the small circular blue things in the tube? 9th pic down?


----------



## Djjayf (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes I like duragloss 901

It is a tablet to dilute the liquid for washing ice, from 303 Aerospace protectant


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

What a collection, how long has it taken you to get that there?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Holly hell man thats some collection!


----------



## Djjayf (Sep 9, 2008)

Nine months to have it all.


It lacks the buckets, the headlamps, the Karsher, and the new Rupes is happening.


----------



## ZrS (May 27, 2007)

et bien jeff, on en découvre encore plus içi


----------



## manu67 (Apr 13, 2008)

sacrée collection, si manu350 voit ça, il va devenir fou...


----------



## JollyRoger (Dec 7, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Djjayf (Sep 9, 2008)

C'était pour voir la réaction de ces anglais, pas pour me gargariser ... sachez le !

Ceux qui me connaissent le savent, je ne me prends pas au sérieux, mais je suis un peu fou, d'ou l'étendue des achats ...


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

I did not see the Turtle Wax ?


----------



## nessy (Jul 24, 2007)

:doublesho:thumb:


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

thats a huge collection and something i'm very slowly working on!!!


----------



## pytru (Dec 8, 2008)

you are completly crazy my friend :detailer:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice collection :thumb: & yes you are crazy 

Baz


----------



## Imprez (Sep 26, 2008)

Djjayf said:


>


I have the exact same IKEA shelves 

Very nice collection mate, and an expensive one at that !!!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I

AM

JEALOUS

:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Erik Mejia (Jan 1, 2009)

I like your style kid!:thumb: Looks great.


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Where did you buy the orange mf clothes with the silk edge?

nice collection by the way!:thumb:


----------



## Djjayf (Sep 9, 2008)

Orange MF from Pakshak :thumb:

I know I'm crazy but it's so hard to stop buying!

So many things to try.


----------



## Djjayf (Sep 9, 2008)

A new entry from CYC :


----------



## Storry (Jun 8, 2008)

Do you have enough time to try these products out?

Nice collection though mate!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Ok I :doublesho the opportunity now ! almost everything is brand new so when do you open for business and do you ship to the UK ?

Great collection and pleased to know there are OCD sufferers in the euro zone too 

Keep it clean :buffer:

Be careful out there :car:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Huge collection :thumb:


----------



## specks (Jun 8, 2007)

my god,i thought i had a lot,now after seeing this i envy you,but i probably have more money though lol.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

very nice collection, im off to the "for sale section" now to see what you bought and didn't like, o and do you ship to the uk?:lol:


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Shockingly impressive!


----------



## emmanuelv (Aug 2, 2007)

Hé ben Jeff, tu as oublié de mettre tes GS27, mmmhhh :lol:


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Hello,

Where did you get the sample of blackfire midnight sun wax?


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice collection there!!


----------

